# New member!



## Farmgirl101

Hey everyone! I was wondering where I go to ask questions?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :) I saw your other post about the questions with pregnancy symptoms, so hopefully you will find the two week wait forum helpful : https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/
:)


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BabyandBump <3

If you go to the home page you can browse all the chat forums and select the one relevant to your question.

If you want any more help please pop me a message.


----------



## Bevziibubble

lindabrock said:


> Hi there, I am new to this forum.

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------

